

Adeo Ressi: In Australia you’re getting it wrong - bootload
http://www.brw.com.au/p/business/ressi_australia_you_start_getting_i3CEPkrtJd5B28dzIl5lrJ

======
stephenr
A VC nut job from the environment that brought the world Yo! and that $40
"take your trash out for you" service says Australia is doing it "wrong".

There are plenty of things Australia could improve. Adopting the US' approach
to VC funding is not one of them.

------
itbeho
Is this the same guy that does psycho-analysis on founders before giving them
funding?

